# Bought a Coyote Special



## ScopinYotes (Jan 31, 2012)

After using the Bushnell 3-9x40 scope that was included in the Savage Axis XP combo, I finally decided it was time to upgrade a little. I wasn't going to go out and spend $500 on a scope or anything crazy like that. I just wanted something that was an upgrade from the cheap scope that was included and something with better glass and clarity. After looking around quite a bit, I really liked the idea of the Nikon BDC system and their Spot On program. I read multiple reviews on the Coyote Special and some threads about it on here, but people had a pretty mixed opinion on it. Seemed like people either loved it or hated it. I decided to head on up to Cabelas and pick up a 3-9x40 Coyote Special in matte black. Needless to say, I love it. It took some getting used to at first, but it wasn't difficult at all to sight in. It took me 6 shots to get the scope in the vicinity of the bullseye and then I set up a new target to get it further tuned in. Here is a pic of my second target. Group 1 was my first 5 shots. Group 2 was my last 5 shots after making more adjustments. Ran out of daylight tonight so I wasn't able to make further adjustments to attempt to get them within the bullseye. I was still very impressed for having the circles instead of a true set of crosshairs. All of these shots were taken at 100 yards.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Very nice. You won't be disappointed with it. You'll really learn to love it the first time you look thru there and see fur inside the center circle. It makes hunting a lot more enjoyable than when using crosshairs IMO.


----------



## ScopinYotes (Jan 31, 2012)

It definitely is different than what I was used to, but I absolutely love it. No regrets on buying it.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I second what Chris said. I love mine and have no problem with grouping and the scope is of great quality and works really well even in very low light. Took me a few rounds to see if it was what I really thought of it. For quick target aquisition it is hand down the best I've used so far.


----------



## ScopinYotes (Jan 31, 2012)

I was debating whether to get the 4.5-14x40 or just go with the 3-9x40, but I figured the 3-9 would be plenty for the areas that I hunt here in Iowa.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a 4-12X40 the first time out @100 it didn't take long to get on target.


----------



## vtguy17 (Dec 17, 2012)

I've been seriously considering getting this scope for my rem 700 22-250. I haven't been completely talked into it yet but I'm due for an upgrade. I think the 3-9 would do the trick.

I hate scope shopping there's so many choices...what made you pick the coyote special over other scopes?

Also what kind of camo wrap is that on your gun? It looks good


----------



## ScopinYotes (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree, scope shopping is difficult because of how many there are out there. The main thing for me was price and the fact that I could get the Coyote Special for $199.99 on sale at Cabela's really sold me on it. Since I was going to spend a couple hundred bucks on a scope, I wanted something different than just a scope with regular crosshairs. I really liked the whole Bullet Drop Compensation that Nikon has and their Spot On program. I wasn't too sure about having the circle instead of the crosshair in the middle, but after shooting with it for the first time I loved it.

The wrap on my gun is McNett wrap in snow camo. We got about 7 inches of snow so I decided it was appropriate lol.


----------



## vtguy17 (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow...I just checked cabelas your right 199!

I don't buy much from amazon but I have a $25 gift card but there 270 for the 3-9!! I just may have to order from cabelas for that price. Unfortunately I don't live near a cabelas but the 199 sale is online as well...hmmm decisions decisions....do I really need a new scope?


----------



## ScopinYotes (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah the $199 thing is what sold me on it. I could have ordered it online, but I didn't want to wait for it so I made the hour and a half drive to the nearest cabelas


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

vtguy17 said:


> I've been seriously considering getting this scope for my rem 700 22-250. I haven't been completely talked into it yet but I'm due for an upgrade. I think the 3-9 would do the trick.
> 
> I hate scope shopping there's so many choices...what made you pick the coyote special over other scopes?
> 
> Also what kind of camo wrap is that on your gun? It looks good


Technically speaking, the circles are designed with a coyotes anatomy into it. you put the top of a circle on the top of his back and the bottom on his brisket/breast bottom, if he fits-- thats the circle to use, sometimes they will fall in between circles but it then becomes somewhat like mpbr-- it makes range estimation and holdover obsolete up to apx 600 yds with the 4.5 to 14.5 power coyote special. The 3X9 will be a bit closer but still works the same. I havent had the opportunity to use mine specifically on a yote yet.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Cabelas also has a deal going on that you take $20 off of a purchase of $150 or more right now so that drops the price for you down to about $180 as well. Not a bad deal at all. Thanks for the report. I still haven't gotten glass, but I'm looking towards the Vortex Diamond back. Same price range, and the Dback has had some very good reviews in all the research I've done. Should be pulling the trigger in the next week or so.


----------



## vtguy17 (Dec 17, 2012)

This deal just keeps getting Better.I better hurry


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

I think the extra $20 off goes until the 4th of January, but don't quote me on that. lol It should say on the site though.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Tuffdaddy said:


> I think the extra $20 off goes until the 4th of January, but don't quote me on that. lol It should say on the site though.


Where in wisconsin are you tuff? Going to be working up there in portage till jan of 2014, with the weekends off--will try and find a house to rent or a furnished apt--then I will bring my rifle for some yote hunting. It all depends if I can find some public land or land owners willing to let me hunt yotes.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm in Racine (SE Wisconsin). Portage is about 2 hours from me (or there about). You should be able to find some good hunting in that area for sure. You're right on the border of civilization (kind of). Let me know if you are ever looking to get out. I have to find some land myself yet, but between Portage and Racine, I have a buddy that said he has some land that I can hunt. I just haven't talked to him about it yet.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Tuffdaddy said:


> I'm in Racine (SE Wisconsin). Portage is about 2 hours from me (or there about). You should be able to find some good hunting in that area for sure. You're right on the border of civilization (kind of). Let me know if you are ever looking to get out. I have to find some land myself yet, but between Portage and Racine, I have a buddy that said he has some land that I can hunt. I just haven't talked to him about it yet.


IMAGINE THAT, lived at 812 1/2 english street for over a year when I worked at the oak creek power plant in '08~09'. Did some fishing on the root river there right at the dam near the quarry and in the quarry as well.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Very nice. I do quite a bit of fishing on the Root for steelies and browns in the winter once the fall salmon run guys thin out. Lots of Lake Michigan fishing as well during the summer at night (night fishing big kings is a blast if you've never done it).


----------



## wv-outdoor (Dec 31, 2011)

I love mine on my Savage Predator Model 10 .22-250 in the 4.5-14x40. I'd definitely get another if I end up getting a .223.


----------



## comcam (Sep 17, 2012)

I love mine as well. Its super easy to sight in! This is shooting at 100 yards sighting it in for 200


----------

